# Greenbrier Raceway's Drag Strip finally operational !!!



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

After 13 years of work, Greenbrier's Drag Strip is fully operational and ready for competition. The final addition was Trackmate's DP2000 system. I did have to build my own tree (TM's tree was just WAY over scale for me) but everything worked out great.
Now just have to set some operating details...
classes
, race schedules, rules, etc... any suggestions?

Full updated info & photos on Greenbrier can be seen at <http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/drag.html>


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Totally cool. Think the staging area is awesome...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the hidden return lanes too!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Very impressive. Where r u located?? When is openings day??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Joe said!
that is as professional as can get.
I have some rules on the races and events forum under "Hank's spring race" that might serve as a structure to build on regarding classes and rules.
sluggercan.com has links to many rules structures and classes by various groups around the country.
what length is your racing distance start to finish?
sure would like to take a few passes on that myself.


----------



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

alpink said:


> what Joe said!
> that is as professional as can get.
> I have some rules on the races and events forum under "Hank's spring race" that might serve as a structure to build on regarding classes and rules.
> sluggercan.com has links to many rules structures and classes by various groups around the country.
> ...


I'm located in Rochester, N.Y. Thanks for the links / info, gonna check things out soon - right now trying to get ready for my 21st Annual Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge April 13th.

The Drag strip is 1/64 scale 1/4 mile... 20.75'. All info /details can be seen on my web site:

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/hoscar_1.html

click the link of intrest


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Yellow Jacket Arms*

Now all you need is some Jim`s Arms From "Yellow Jacket Performance"
And if you do "WARNING DONT SIT IN THAT ORANGE CHAIR AT END "LOL
Looks great like real track wish i had more room
Keep us updated with times
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Upstate NY can be very broad. You have a zip code for us? I been know to travel to race lol.


April 13th huh?

Thats when we are racing at Hank's. Figures right guys?

Good luck with the Inaugural Race. Take lots of videos and give em hell!!!!

P.M. If you need and ringers!!!!l


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rochester, NY Joe.. About halfway between Buffalo and Syracuse.. Find your way to Scranton, PA, take 81 NJ all the way to Syracuse, Hope on the NYS Thruway West, and hop off the first Rochester Exit. 

http://mapq.st/Z5RSd2

335 miles as the crow flies...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ouch!!!!

335 freaking miles!!!!!

Have fun guys, I bet it will be a blast!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll be in Ithaca for 4 or 5 days starting Monday. did a mapquest. 3 hours to JoeLEDs place, around 2 hours to Rochester. don't think I'll have enough energy after work each day to do either.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw nuts!! I think ya got the travel times reversed Al, I'm way closer to Ithica than Rochester is. 2 hours is about right, and then the return 2 hours.. Maybe they'll send you closer next time...


----------



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm retired now so anytime someone wants to drop by, send me an e-mail... but set aside some serious time and bring a camera - Greenbrier Raceway is total HO OVERLOAD !!!

(see hoscar.net for contact info)


----------



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

OK,OK. you'll have to excuse me 'cause it's hard to type with tears in my eyes from laughing.....

I just got my order from Estes of 1/4 3A rocket engines for my rocket/jet car. When I ordered, I saw something that got my interest and ordered it, too.

What I got were a couple 6" PARACHUTES !!!

So, I put a hook on the end and placed the chute to the side of the track finish line with the hook across the guide slot. The result looked AWESOME !!! the chute popped up just right and held for a couple seconds as the car stopped.
Next it was time to try with a car that has NO breaking at all (direct motor drive - this car would drift the entire 12' shutdown area and smack the wall). Guess what (laughing), the Parachute STOPPED THE CAR at about the 6' mark !!!

I guess my next project is to put a "Dump tube" mounted between the track rails from under the track so the chute comes out (from UNDER the track) as the car(s) cross the finish.

Chute placed next to track









Hook across guide slot









Car comes to stop


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!:thumbsup:


----------

